# FREE SEA TEMP SOFTWARE



## gangstafish (Nov 25, 2007)

http://coastwatch.noaa.gov/cw_index.htmlWhy pay for an expensive service when it is FREE online from NOAA


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Because if you seriously bluewater fish, a Roffs is about a hundred times better than what you posted....


----------



## gangstafish (Nov 25, 2007)

Just trying to help out anyone interested in a"free" resource that could be helpful.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

OK... Try this one also. 

<U>http://marine.rutgers.edu/mrs/sat_data/?nothumbs=0&product=sst&region=gulfmexico</U>http://www.rutgers.edu


----------

